# Bison-Sioux



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I suppose it's time to get a post going for the big game this weekend. Nothing beats coming in from hunting and watching the game in a small town bar. It is packed and is usually split down the middle for each team. Would really be too bad to see the rivalry end.

Hail the Bison, Hail the Bison, with their tails up in the air, University, University you can kiss whats under there!!!!!!!!!!

Sioux Suck(except hockey) oke:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Oh that tune brings back some memories!

GO BISON!!!

"you can kick me out of the game, but the SUE STILL SUCK"


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hehehehe...Live it up guys while you can because...

THE SIOUX IS GOING TO STOMP THOSE BISON BIATCHES!!! :beer:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

GO BISON!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Any of you guys from Fargo coming to GF to do some legal tailgating? :beer:

It'll be a great sports weekend in GF with the Bison game and #1 ranked Boston College in town.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

no tailgating hear, will be hunting, but i will catch the 10 oclock highlights. we know who is gonna win anyways. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say Bison 107-Sioux 12. 4 sympathy field goals will be allowed.

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:rollin:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Probably hit the parking lot at about 8:30. :beer: It's going to be a fun weekend 2 hockey games and one football. Its going to be sad when the soon to be D-1 school goes home with a beating. Go SOIUX!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Blake I'm with you although, I may have to have a half-time in my hunting day for a little tail gating. The afternoon I'll be scouting anyways, Go Sioux :beer: :strapped:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

PJ, Jones,.........Come on guys. You have the rest of your life to hunt. This could be the last game like this. But I probably would be out in the field too if I had my gear up here. I would make sure I would be back for the game though, just have to have drink that much more before the hockey game! uke:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Won't be making the tailgating, but will be doing some pregame warm-ups. You are right about the tailgating since Fargo is anti-sports atmosphere. Sure will be fun to listen to Big Eddy's voice get hoarse from yelling "touchdown North Dakota State!!!!"


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Wasn't it Johnny Cash that said something like: 'life's tough when your a boy named sioux'!

Go Bison!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Although Im a sioux fan, that was a good one!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I believe it was TNT did a special on the Bison-Sioux rivalry back in about 1996. The tape is called Football America and it is an awesome collection of football stories from prison games, deaf teams, high school football, six-man football in Texas, and other stories including the Bison. If you want to really get pumped up for the game go out and rent/buy this tape.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I see they have raised the fees for a license to get into the game because there is great demand? Will they reduce the number of general admission seats and increase the number of reserved seats? Which is better a non-resident Sioux or a resident Sioux? Which is better a resident Bison or a non-resident Bison? One pulling a duck boat or one not pulling a duck boat? We all know that the one that arrives right at game time is slobering, opinionated or obnoxious and sets up right next to my seat is the one I dislike the most no matter what team he is cheering for. For those that just can't seem to figure it out well.........It just isn't going to happen! I rest my case!!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

(blank) the Bison, (blank) the Bison, (blank) the bison up the a$$.
Raise our glasses, kick their a$$e$,
(blank) the bison up the a$$.

If you cant' beat em,
QUIT- The real reason the Bison are leaving Div. II.

I would like to be able to say that I just want to see a good game, but seriuosly, I hope the Sioux totally decapitate those bovine loving puss boys.
And even if the Bison with their stingy defense get up on the Sioux, DO NOT TOUCH THAT DIAL! The cardiac kids from UND have shown that they are never really out of it.

It's too bad the VCSU Vikings are pretty much done, but now I guess I can focus on the Sioux.

cootkiller


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Cootkiller said:


> If you cant' beat em,
> QUIT- The real reason the Bison are leaving Div. II.


Wow, great point coot, that is a great explanation of why and how the Bison have more championships. Them susies must of just kicked the bison around. :withstupid: :splat: oke:


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

Coot,
I didn't realize that moving up to a higher level of competition meant the Bison were quiting. Thanks for setting us straight. Besides, it's not the Bison that don't want to continue the rivalry.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

.You can take all the Division 1 bull**** and throw it out the window. It hasn't improved the quality of my education and as long as that doesn't improve I'm sick and tired of subsidizing all this Division 1 **** they are trying to do. All I ever see is higher education costs and then I have to wait in line to use a damn computer on campus. Joe C can kiss my butt.

Ok Ok I'm not really that mad. I'll take the BISON.

Sioux suck ****. You know we used to wear T-shirts that said that. Those were the good old days.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Very valid points GG. However, that still doesn't take away from the 107-12 *** whompin SU is going to hand out this saturday.

muuahhahaa


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I played there the last year of the Legend"Rocky Hagar" and there was something he instilled in you.....it was bleeding green and yellow.
BISON 28 Sioux 16.........

God I hated Bison Makers.......

Mav....


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ said:


> Blake I'm with you although, I may have to have a half-time in my hunting day for a little tail gating. The afternoon I'll be scouting anyways, Go Sioux :beer: :strapped:


 Thats right PJ who are you going to hunt with? Jones or Sara's dad? Let me know.

And blake who are you hunting with? If PJ is busy and Jones's brothers are going to be up here i might need someone to go with if thats cool with you.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

The sioux have proven their skills with such vigorous pre-season competition as should be division-8 UM Crookston and some Boondocks USA University. What a joke. Bison beat Montana, Sioux have another clash with arch rival Crookston!! :rollin:

Mini-Bison 91,

Suzy's 6 (Two mercy field goals)


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

(Humor or Reality, we shall see)
Grand Forks Herald article from Saturday, October 19th, 2003.

Well, it was a bright and sunny day outside but gloom and doom inside for the NDSU Bison.
The UND Sioux rattle off 750 yards passing in a throwfest that featured an offense with two quarterbacks in the game at the same time.

The Bison, without their head coach who was at subway ordering his favorite sandwich over and over so he could bury Dale Lennon in the Subway Coach's farvorite sandwich contest, looked lost and confused on the field.
Many of the Bison players, coming from every part of the US except for ND, did not know where grand forks was and ended up at the Royal Fork in Fargo and must have feasted on the buffet because their sluggish play on the field was evident to all in attendance. (excluding the bison head coach as he was still at subway). The mental ability of the bison roster showed as it was unreal how they could mix up the words Grand and Royal, although they are synonyms. It must also be noted too that SU is not known for Academic All-Americans.

After the game as the Sioux players were rushing to the nickel trophy to hoist it high on their shoulders, many Bison player could be heard stating, "who cares about some nickel, it's only 5 cents anyway"
This lack of knowledge of the sioux-bison tradition can also be attributed to the fact that the bison roster consists of more players from foreign nations than ND towns.

In the post game conversation between coaches, UND coach Dale Lennon wanted to discuss the future of the Sioux-Bison game, but again the bison coach was not present as he was down at the Blue Moose, celebrating his Subway Coach's Favorite contest victory by downing shots of Jagermeister and introducing himself to anyone who would listen as nobody in Sioux country knows his name, who he is, where he's from, and frankly no one in Sioux country gives a hoot.

:lol: 
cootkiller :beer:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

As the players in the green jersies hoist the Nickel Trophy it is sad to see the rivalry come to an end.

The Bison faithful will be able to look back on the National Championships their football team used to win as they seem to want to relive the past when talking about their football team.

The Sioux will be able to forever gaze upon the Nickel Trophy and remember that they won 10 of the last 13 meetings.

Now it is time to go and watch our Division I team (we already have one and 7 National Championships at that level) play the #1 ranked team in the country. Of course, after last night, we're hoping for a sweep.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Its great to see how the Bison fans have nothing to say on this topic since Saturday. Great game, great finish, great outcome. SU took a :splat: 
Hail the Sioux :bowdown:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

what is the report? i havent heard yet?


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Bison had a late comeback to tie it up. Sioux controlled most of the game, but made some mistakes to let them back into it. Our defense stuck it to them in sudden death and we won by 7. 28-21


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

The game can be summed up in one word: SCOREBOARD. :beer:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

bahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :beer: :sniper:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You guys in fargo must love not being able to tailgate. :beer: I got to the parking lot at 10:30 and all i can say is how can you ban tailgating at a college football game? Thats fargo for you. As far as the game is considered; Bison you better try D-III.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Now that the shock of losing has sunk in I thought I had better post. How freaking hard is it to snap the ball to the QB??? Man that was ugly, and so was the fact that we played down to the Sioux level, badly. What was pathetic is that the Sioux could have lost that game.
All the trash talk aside it was a great game and I hope they continue the rivalry. How can you not when this is such a huge event for the state??? Enjoy the win and hopefully we'll get a shot at it again next year. Oh yeah I agree with the tailgating at NDSU and think that if they continue the ban then keep the game up at Grand Forks where it looked like everyone was having a good time. Sioux still suck, we just sucked more :fro:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I believe it was the Sioux Defense that MADE the Bison play down a level or six.
Total domination for the first three quarters and then nothing but guts the fourth quarter and overtime. Man do I love being a SIOUX FAN.

cootkiller


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

With Saturday's win for the Sioux it raised their record against the Bison to 62-45-3...with that record looking to head into limbo.

What a great game and if this was it (which I think it was), a great way to end one of the best rivralies in sports. :beer:

God, I wish I could have made that game.
:eyeroll:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I fell asleep at 1/2 time :huh: & never knew who won until last night -

Let my kids have my Sioux Hockey tickets :eyeroll: & I could not get it on radio 

& the Dang Vikings game was on channel 4 & I ONLY GET FOX & ABC AT THE LAKE :******:

who cares about the world series ??? uke:

What sacrfices us duck hunters make :lol:


----------



## smokee (Sep 8, 2003)

Maybe the Sioux should fill the hole in their schedule with the Gophers? Anybody watch that one?

Ick. :eyeroll: uke:


----------

